# [réseau] protocole OSPF avec quagga ... (abandon...)

## mr-ti

Bonjour,

j'ai plusieurs routeurs qui tournent sous OSPF tout marche nikel cependant sur ma gentoo après une coupure de liaison les routes ne se synchronisent plus alors au bout de 10mn et même plus je ping les routeurs pour vérifier la connexion.. tout est OK... étape suivante je lance une capture ethereal pour vérifier les paquets émis et envoyé sur l'interface... et là comme par hasard, dès que je commence la capture ospfd consent à synchroniser ses routes !

a chaque fois que ça bloque, ça se remet en route dès que je lance une capture !!!

Là je bloque .........

Si quelqu'un a une idée ...

merci d'avanceLast edited by mr-ti on Fri Jan 12, 2007 11:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## truc

je ne vois pas pourquoi ça influerai, mais quand tu lance ethereal, ça met l'intereface en mode promiscuous machin(qui fait que ta carte réseau reçoit tout ce qui passe sur le réseau, ou plutôt n'ignore rien..), tu peux essayer de le faire manuellement pour voir si c'est ça qui rétablit la chose:

```
ifconfig ethX promisc
```

Maintenant, je n'ai pas plus d'idée :/

----------

## nykos

on peut voir les fichiers de conf de quagga ?

t'as plusieurs machines ou alors tu travailles avec des machines virtuelles ?

je pensais pas que quagga était utilisé autre part que dans ma classe   :Laughing: 

----------

## mr-ti

au fait je monte un VPN et tous les routeurs directement au "backbone" si on veux en 192.168.0.0/24 connecte un reseaux en 192.168.x.0/24 et donc j'ai mis du ospf sur tous les routeurs...

bon un petit shémas : http://wiki.mr-ti.com/images/7/71/Vpn_complexe.png

config du serveur :

```
!

! Zebra configuration saved from vty

!   2007/01/08 15:14:40

!

hostname ns0.mr-ti.com

password xxxxxxxxxx

log file /var/log/zebra/ospfd.log

!

!

!

interface br0

!

interface eth0

!

interface eth1

!

interface eth2

!

interface lo

!

interface ppp0

!

interface sit0

!

interface tap0

!

interface tun0

!

router ospf

 ospf router-id 192.168.0.1

 network 192.168.0.0/24 area 0

 network 192.168.1.0/24 area 1

!

line vty

!
```

et celui de un de mes wtr54g :

```
hostname router4

password xxxxxxxx

line vty

router ospf

 router-id 192.168.0.57

 network 192.168.0.0/24 area 0

 network 192.168.4.0/24 area 4
```

voilà...

----------

## nykos

t'es sûr de tes area ?

moi j'ai toujours mis area 0 partout

c'est louche ton schéma, je comprend pas trop mais bon

tes 2 routeurs c'est des pc avec quagga dessus ?

----------

## mr-ti

Mon shémas, c'est un exemple.

En réalité :

---réseau 192.168.4.1/24---|router4 avec quagga|---vpn 192.168.0.0/24---|serveur avec quagga|---autre réseau 192.168.3.0/24---

là c'est une ligne mais en vrais il peu y avoirs plus de routeurs connecté au vpn

Le réseau central, C'est la zone 0 et chaque réseaux rajouté prends un autre no de zone...

http://www.linux-france.org/prj/inetdoc/guides/zebra.ospf/zebra.ospf.area.html

C'est ce que j'ai plus ou moins compris...

----------

## loopx

faudrais pas limiter les aréa ? Genre, ca sert à quoi d'en mettre 1 par reso ....

----------

## nemo13

 *mr-ti wrote:*   

> Mon shémas, c'est un exemple.

 

Bonjour,

Quelques règles simples en OSPF :

Dans l'area 0 : que des routeurs  ; pas de de hosts

les liens back to back inter-routeur en masque .252

les interfaces qui doivent communiquer doivent être dans la même area

on séparent les réseaux pour:

limiter l' "arrosage" ospf

pour des raisons de performance ( typiquement - de 47 routeurs / area chez cisco )

pour avoir un sh ip ro plus court ( donc plus rapidement parcourable )

sinon :

quel sont tes keep alive ospf ?

As-tu des keep alive sur tes VPN ?

rme je ne bidouille qu'en cisco , désolé.

----------

## truc

[quote="nemo13]rme je ne bidouille qu'en cisco , désolé.[/quote]

Rhooo, ste chance  :Wink:  (ça chambre sévère quand même := )

----------

## mr-ti

OK faut que je revoie tout ça... je savais qu'il y avais plus ou moins des problèmes avec mes zones...

Je connais assez bien cisco donc c'est pour ça que j'ai choisi quagga qui se paramètre à la Cisco (pratique...).

Avant de monter mon réseau j'en ai monté, mais que avec des routeurs cisco en RIP donc pour les zone j'ai appris tant bien que mal sur le tas...

Pour ce qui est des hosts seul sur le vpn C'est un prob en effet... c'est des personne qui sont connectés directement au vpn et n'ont pas de routeur donc ils ne verront que le VPN lui même et pas le reste, mais bon après tout c'est pas le plus important.

pour les "keep alive" faut que je me doc un peu...  :Smile: 

je regarde ça et je reviens poster le résultat...

[edit]

sur mon serveur quagga écoute sur une interface bridgée, c'est peut être ça qui pose problème

br0 : 192.168.0.1/24

|-eth0:local

|-tap0:vpn

[/edit]

----------

## nykos

une explication possible c'est bien les area (j'insiste un peu mais bon faut pas se focaliser que là-dessus non plus !)

en fait le routeur va pas redistribuer les routes d'une area vers une autre area, donc tu verras pas les routes dans la conf

par contre si un paquet arrive, le routeur a la route dans ses tables donc il va pouvoir passer correctement

et en mettant en mode promiscuous le routeur va aussi recevoir les annonces ospf pour les autres areas donc il met à jour ses tables !

par contre ton problème existe-t-il vraiment ?

après avoir lu le lien que tu donnes (écris par un de mes profs   :Very Happy:  ) ils expliquent que les areas servent à ne pas passer les routes vers les autres areas

pour limiter le nombre d'annonces opsf ; donc ça parait logique que dans tes tables tu vois pas tout (en fait tout dépend sur quel routeur)

par contre la connectivité marche bien d'après ce que tu dis !

----------

## nemo13

 *truc wrote:*   

>  *nemo13 wrote:*   je ne bidouille qu'en cisco , désolé. 
> 
> Rhooo, ste chance  (ça chambre sévère quand même := )

 

Pas de méprise  :Embarassed:  ce n'est pas un chambrage mais c'est juste pour dire que "les grosses boites" ne savent même pas qu'il y a une vie autrement qu'avec " les standard du marché " et les "acteurs majeurs , leaders sur leur segment".

Personnellement j'aurais aimé voir un autre chose que du cisco .

 *mr-ti wrote:*   

> pour les "keep alive".

 

Les keep alive me font dresser l'oreille car d'après ton 1° post , tu n'as plus de problème lorsque ton interface est en prosmiscous, ( donc du traffic remonte dans tes couches ---> déarmement tempo --> vpn reste ouvert. )

 *nykos wrote:*   

> en fait le routeur va pas redistribuer les routes d'une area vers une autre area.

 

Aie ! ce n'est certainement pas ce qu'on veux en ospf mais si tu estimes qu'à l'exterieur de ton réseau de routeurs ,tes routes ne doivent pas être connues tu déclares des interfaces "passive" ( les routes ne sont pas diffusées vers le distant ).

 *nykos wrote:*   

> en mettant en mode promiscuous le routeur va aussi recevoir les annonces ospf pour les autres areas .

 

Cà ce n'est pas le fonctionnement normal d'ospf.

 *nykos wrote:*   

> pour limiter le nombre d'annonces opsf

 

on utilise les areas et les routes sont des différentes areas sont agréger ...si possible

A+

----------

## mr-ti

 *nykos wrote:*   

> une explication possible c'est bien les area (j'insiste un peu mais bon faut pas se focaliser que là-dessus non plus !)
> 
> en fait le routeur va pas redistribuer les routes d'une area vers une autre area, donc tu verras pas les routes dans la conf
> 
> par contre si un paquet arrive, le routeur a la route dans ses tables donc il va pouvoir passer correctement
> ...

 

OK LooL

bon j'ai recréé une coupure de lien en désactivant mon interface br0 et la relançant. Tout c'est resyncrhonisé correctement...

hmmmmmm..... bon, va falloir revoir ça !

je sens que je vais mettre toutes les aeras à 0... et voir si le problème persiste.

En tout cas merci bien pour votre aide  :Smile: 

[edit]

Bilan :

j'ai choisi ospf car il boffe moins de BP que le rip...

je veux que l'ensemble des routes soient redistribuées à tout les réseau donc il faut que je mette area 0 partout

voilà ce que j'ai compris...

[/edit]

----------

## nemo13

 *mr-ti wrote:*   

> je veux que l'ensemble des routes soient redistribuées à tout les réseaux .

 

---> routage dynamique pour ne pas se prendre la tête lors d'une modification réseau.

 *mr-ti wrote:*   

> j'ai choisi ospf car il boffe moins de BP que le rip.

 

et son temps de convergence est meilleur ( important pour les gros réseaux )

 *mr-ti wrote:*   

> je sens que je vais mettre tout (les routeurs dans la même  ) aera.

 

oui si pas trop de routeurs dans ton area

et si tes liens interrouteurs sont de bonnes qualité ( un 10 -6 à 64k est le minimun syndical  )

 *mr-ti wrote:*   

> donc il faut que je mette area 0 partout

 

mais essaye de ne pas avoir de hosts dedans

ou à minima déclare en "passive-interface" celles qui vont vers les lan clients.

Cordialement : jlp

----------

## mr-ti

OK merci bien !

Bon j'ai tout mis en area 0

La bande passante de mon vpn est de 512k à 1M en moyenne donc pas de prob de ce côté là...

C'est au niveau de mon serveur que ça coince !

Cette interface bridgée.... hmmm je flaire on problème de ce côté !

D'ailleurs ce bridge me casse les pieds : j'ai tout le temps des problème avec...

----------

## mr-ti

UP...

Je crois que j'ai une autre idée...

voici un schéma des connexions de mon serveur : http://wiki.mr-ti.com/images/4/42/Vpn.png

et voici la config de mon bridge :

```
# Bridge

config_br0=("192.168.0.1/24");

depend_br0() {

        need net.eth0 net.tap0

}

bridge_br0="eth0 tap0"
```

Est ce que mon bridge bloquerait pas les requêtes broadcast... malgré que ça soit du niveau 2 ?

----------

## mr-ti

up....

pourquoi j'ai ce bloquage au niveau de mon bridge br0 et que à chaque fois que je fait un

```
ifconfig br0 promisc
```

pourquoi sur une interface normale le problème ne se pose pas ?

----------

